# Homemade compound bow, arrows, quiver and arrow release.



## Arkie Archer (Nov 9, 2005)

Yikes! I applaud your creativity...but yikes!


----------



## shawn83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow! Bet the first shotnwas scary. Very creative!!!!


----------



## Yawna-GO (Nov 15, 2006)

I second that.

I take it you don't have any archery shops over there....?...?


----------



## gauchoand (Jul 20, 2008)

wow that looks dangerous but I admire the ingenuity


----------



## Elkslayer6x5 (Sep 23, 2006)

you have to be kidding 1st of all thats a nice idea and see it works but dude thats way dangerous... you should not shoot wood out of a compound even a home made one. Also can see you have a lot of work into it.Time and money would be better spent searching used bows here... sorry but you DID ask


----------



## player55 (Jan 26, 2011)

he he he! Yes, yikes, but it has worked perfect so far.


----------



## player55 (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, actually no shot was scary for anyone else but the target! Thanks anyway.


----------



## player55 (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, no we don't. I mean maybe there is one or two somewhere in the center of Athens but very "poor" ones if you know what I mean. Of course I could import stuf but then I would risk being arrested. On the other hand I love making my own equipment.


----------



## player55 (Jan 26, 2011)

thank you sir. Well, it is not as dangerous as it looks, believe me (lol).


----------



## player55 (Jan 26, 2011)

And here we are. Surely the most useful comment of all. No wood out of compounds? Hm, I didn't know that. Does it have to do with the 'Archer's Paradox' thing? Anyway, the whole construction feels robust, I haven't faced any problem with any part of my equipment, although I have already shot about 1000 arrows out of it (wooden). The only disadvantage is that if I shoot a hard (wooden) target closer than, let's say 15-20 feet the arrows break. Please, I need your tips to make improvements. Bear in mind that in Greece there is practically no archery. Thanks in advance. Oh, and stop drinking Pepsi, it's fatening! lol


----------



## player55 (Jan 26, 2011)

Elkslayer6x5 said:


> you have to be kidding 1st of all thats a nice idea and see it works but dude thats way dangerous... you should not shoot wood out of a compound even a home made one. Also can see you have a lot of work into it.Time and money would be better spent searching used bows here... sorry but you DID ask


And here we are. Surely the most useful comment of all. No wood out of compounds? Hm, I didn't know that. Does it have to do with the 'Archer's Paradox' thing? Anyway, the whole construction feels robust, I haven't faced any problem with any part of my equipment, although I have already shot about 1000 arrows out of it (wooden). The only disadvantage is that if I shoot a hard (wooden) target closer than, let's say 15-20 feet the arrows break. Please, I need your tips to make improvements. Bear in mind that in Greece there is practically no archery. Thanks in advance. Oh, and stop drinking Pepsi, it's fatening! lol


----------



## player55 (Jan 26, 2011)

gauchoand said:


> wow that looks dangerous but I admire the ingenuity


thank you sir. Well, it is not as dangerous as it looks, believe me (lol).


----------



## player55 (Jan 26, 2011)

Yawna-GO said:


> I second that.
> 
> I take it you don't have any archery shops over there....?...?


Well, no we don't. I mean maybe there is one or two somewhere in the center of Athens but very "poor" ones if you know what I mean. Of course I could import stuf but then I would risk being arrested. On the other hand I love making my own equipment.


----------



## player55 (Jan 26, 2011)

shawn83 said:


> Wow! Bet the first shotnwas scary. Very creative!!!!


Well, actually no shot was scary for anyone else but the target! Thanks anyway.


----------



## player55 (Jan 26, 2011)

Arkie Archer said:


> Yikes! I applaud your creativity...but yikes!


he he he! Yes, yikes, but it has worked perfect so far.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm quite impressed at the ingenuity, although the string makes me cringe. interesting release aid.


----------



## player55 (Jan 26, 2011)

caspian said:


> I'm quite impressed at the ingenuity, although the string makes me cringe. interesting release aid.


Well, the string is made from the best casual matterial I could find nearby. It is actually nylon string for spearguns, twisted together. The serving is made of thick cotton thread. The whole stuf has worked adequately so far and, after so many shots looks like new. So, no worries.


----------



## Zonker (Dec 2, 2010)

Thats awesome man. Looks like a good hunting weapon if you can make some broadheads to go with it .

Do you have any let-off at full draw? Some better cams would be a nice improvement.

Wood for arrows is fine provided it is well made from the right wood and heavy enough. People forget about the brutally powerful war bows of ancient times that all used wooden arrows. I would be inclined to wear a leather glove on the bow hand though if I had made them myself.


----------



## player55 (Jan 26, 2011)

Zonker said:


> Thats awesome man. Looks like a good hunting weapon if you can make some broadheads to go with it .
> 
> Do you have any let-off at full draw? Some better cams would be a nice improvement.
> 
> Wood for arrows is fine provided it is well made from the right wood and heavy enough. People forget about the brutally powerful war bows of ancient times that all used wooden arrows. I would be inclined to wear a leather glove on the bow hand though if I had made them myself.


Thank you Zonker. Actually I don't have any let-off at full draw, but since I am 1,94 meters tall and I weigh 120 kilos (I am huge!) I find it easy to draw it full length. On the other hand here in Greece to find cams is VERY difficult as well as VERY expensive. Or better I might invent my own ones! I also loved that tip of yours about the leather glove on the bow hand. Yes, you are absolutely right, I hadn't thought of that myself but I will aply it a.s.a.p. Thanks again.


----------

